# ||UPDATE|| 8:36am CST Tweet from @P3Droid



## quadjacks (Jun 19, 2011)

Read Tweet _here_


> I'm going to place the official update, the sbf file, and the rooted update all on @MyDroidWorld shortly. I will give directions as well.


_Read twwet from @P3Droid




Ok, I'm on vaca, but if anyone is in the DX2 soak group and received the GB update plz shoot it to me. Contact is [email protected]

Click to expand...

Read Tweet @P3Droid




I need someone to test this patched DX2 update to Gingerbread!! Don't have a X2 and I will not be home for a few days. I make no guarantees

Click to expand...

_


----------



## rexboe (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope he released a rooted GB like he did with the DX.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Still No Timeline Of When, Which Blows. Just A Couple PDF's That Has Everyone Going Bonkers. (Including Myself)


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Still No Timeline Of When, Which Blows. Just A Couple PDF's That Has Everyone Going Bonkers. (Including Myself)


lol i sent him a tweet last night to see if he could get ahold of the build and nice photo im glad you like my droid x2 in the picture


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

everyone is tripping balls over gingerbread, how are you guys gonna feel about ice cream sandwich


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> everyone is tripping balls over gingerbread, how are you guys gonna feel about ice cream sandwich


Honestly man I just want this update to fix those nasty bugs with the phone as there quite annoying.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i know but imagine this, its november and there is a soak test, features are announced, people get really excited really fast


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

My Educated Guess Is Telling Me That The Soak Test Is By July 2011 And Verizon Loves Thursdays And Oh Ya! Tomorrow Is The Last Thursday Of July Hmmm....


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

man i'm really starting to hate xda, the mod's there are sucks douch'es


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Huh? Are You Referring About The Deletion Of Posts?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

No i'm referring to mr clown, dudes mean


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

That's Because I Brought To His Attention The Guys Criticizing My Typing. Another Admin On Another Site Told Me That My Typing Does Not Violate Any Terms Or Conditions, Therefore When Someone Says Something Off Topic, Just To Report It And Keep The Threads From Getting Trashed. I Had A Mishap With 2 Already. It's Nothing Against You Eric As You've Done Nothing Wrong. Hope That Clears Things Up.

And Someone Said That The Gingerbread Update Will Start Tomorrow FTW!!!


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> That's Because I Brought To His Attention The Guys Criticizing My Typing. Another Admin On Another Site Told Me That My Typing Does Not Violate Any Terms Or Conditions, Therefore When Someone Says Something Off Topic, Just To Report It And Keep The Threads From Getting Trashed. I Had A Mishap With 2 Already. It's Nothing Against You Eric As You've Done Nothing Wrong. Hope That Clears Things Up.
> 
> And Someone Said That The Gingerbread Update Will Start Tomorrow FTW!!!


From what i heard from a moto guy it should start tomorrow i put that info up on droidxforums


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Can't Wait, I'm Not Sure If I'm Gonna Go To Bed Tonight Or Not...


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> I Can't Wait, I'm Not Sure If I'm Gonna Go To Bed Tonight Or Not...


its exciting but if i were you id hold off on the update cause it will fix the root exploit then you will be without root wait untill its prerooted


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Nobody's Verified That Yet, And Gingerbreaks Original Use Was For Gingerbread.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Nobody's Verified That Yet, And Gingerbreaks Original Use Was For Gingerbread.


honestly we all know its going to be patched look at gb on the original x they have rooted that yet look at the d3 that hasnt been rooted yet maybe there will be root in the future but as for right now there isnt one and gingerbreak doesnt work for every gb phone.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Agree But It's Worth A Chance. I'm Sure I Can Find Somebody Around Here To Be My Guinea Pig.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> I Agree But It's Worth A Chance. I'm Sure I Can Find Somebody Around Here To Be My Guinea Pig.


let other people try first so that way you wont lose root if it is indeed patched


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Right! That's Why I Said Guinea Pig.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Time to chime in again. Gingerbreak will NOT work on any and all Motorola Gingerbread releases. Unless it is pre rooted, like the DX had to be, you can not one click root it. This was done to secure the flaw that caused the DroidDream malware attack that functioned by the one click exploit. Hence why it does not affect anyone that was on 2.3 or higher. Droid 3, Droid X, and DX2 are all build from the same source that closes the exploit.


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I recall reading that the same thing happened to another moto phone. I'm thinking it was the atrix, not sure if it worked on froyo, but I think gingerbreak wouldn't work on its GB. I remember thinking that was pretty ironic since gingerbreak was originally developed to exploit GB.

EDIT: didn't see ninjas post, thats what i thought might be the case. so what he said


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

funkencool said:


> I think I recall reading that the same thing happened to another moto phone. I'm thinking it was the atrix, not sure if it worked on froyo, but I think gingerbreak wouldn't work on its GB. I remember thinking that was pretty ironic since gingerbreak was originally developed to exploit GB.


Sorry to veer but any news on the gb theme no pressure jw


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Quite Ironic, Is There A Way To Root Just Using ADB??


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Sorry to veer but any news on the gb theme no pressure jw


No news but soon I've been busy with setting up a laptop, but I did get a lot done the night I said I'd do it. Also not to get your hopes down but I'm a little bit apprehensive with all this new's about CM7, an OTA, and developers working on stuff. I'll continue work on it but mostly so I can hopefully just port it to the latest and greatest ROM soon, like the OTA.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Quite Ironic, Is There A Way To Root Just Using ADB??


None that is known. This is why the D3 forums are so quite..... Motorola has, for the time being, silenced the communtiy with the devices being released on Gingerbread. If more big timers got the device, it may progress. But as of now, nothing works.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsy any progress on bootstraper


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> clumsy any progress on bootstraper


Don't currently have a working dx2...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Whatttt, what happend


----------



## rp076 (Jul 11, 2011)

So what's going on here.....
http://drippler.com/motorola-droid-...utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=facebook-pages


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> Whatttt, what happend


He went and got a DROID charge but purchased another x2 not sure if he got it yet.

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> He went and got a DROID charge but purchased another x2 not sure if he got it yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


but why,


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> He went and got a DROID charge but purchased another x2 not sure if he got it yet.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


NO PLEASE Don't Leave Us!! :androidsad:


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> but why,


Why? This phone is garbage they rushed it out with all these bugs there's no big changed besides the T2 chip and the display I've gone through 3 of these already and I know clumsyninja went through like six.

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Why? This phone is garbage they rushed it out with all these bugs there's no big changed besides the T2 chip and the display I've gone through 3 of these already and I know clumsyninja went through like six.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


Whooooaaa! Easy Killer, Not All Android Phones Are The Same. I'm Very Sorry For You And Others Who Have Endured The Several Phones With No Luck. I'm Still On My First And To Say I Love It There Isn't A Thing That I Can't Fix With A Little Tweaking. So I'm Speaking For The People Who Have Had Success And Want To Keep The Development Going For It.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Whooooaaa! Easy Killer, Not All Android Phones Are The Same. I'm Very Sorry For You And Others Who Have Endured The Several Phones With No Luck. I'm Still On My First And To Say I Love It There Isn't A Thing That I Can't Fix With A Little Tweaking. So I'm Speaking For The People Who Have Had Success And Want To Keep The Development Going For It.


quoted for the truth


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

I traded my x2 for a charge only because I have another one coming.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

A guy locked his up trying some stuff and said I could have it no cost. Just waiting on him.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Alrighty


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

"Mikey said:


> Whooooaaa! Easy Killer, Not All Android Phones Are The Same. I'm Very Sorry For You And Others Who Have Endured The Several Phones With No Luck. I'm Still On My First And To Say I Love It There Isn't A Thing That I Can't Fix With A Little Tweaking. So I'm Speaking For The People Who Have Had Success And Want To Keep The Development Going For It.


I was just saying I've been with Motorola all my life I've only had two other samsung phones this x2 has been very disappointing so far let's see if gb steps anything up.

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> I was just saying I've been with Motorola all my life I've only had two other samsung phones this x2 has been very disappointing so far let's see if gb steps anything up.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


Wait unlit butch releases a rom


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Wait unlit butch releases a rom


i heard his thunderbolt roms are really nice its going to be like the BuglessBeast of the Dx2


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Never tried buglessabeast but i've heard good thing, i'm very excited i'm hoping that it drops today, but i doubt it


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Never tried buglessabeast but i've heard good thing, i'm very excited i'm hoping that it drops today, but i doubt it


Its my favorite rom for the OG Droid to bad pete wont come to an X2


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Its my favorite rom for the OG Droid to bad pete wont come to an X2


are you sure he won't, i had the og droid for about 6-7 months but i was scared to test anything on it so i didn't, but i did have problems and verizon so nicely switched me to a droid2 ( hated that phone) rooted and bricked a couple times the rest of the story is irrelevant


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

ericerk said:


> are you sure he won't, i had the og droid for about 6-7 months but i was scared to test anything on it so i didn't, but i did have problems and verizon so nicely switched me to a droid2 ( hated that phone) rooted and bricked a couple times the rest of the story is irrelevant


he wont he doesnt like locked bootloaders clumsy already talked to him


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

but moto said they'd unlock them


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

It's not up to motorola, it's up to vzw.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Ilovesoad said:


> It's not up to motorola, it's up to vzw.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


i mean i know that but if they're ok with htc they'll be fine with moto now moto has to unlock it you know


----------



## meleii (Jul 18, 2011)

So on an unrelated note. The dx2 CANNOT handle being thrown against the wall twice. Broke the lcd bent the ring that hols the screen in and broke the sesitizer. Loll fascinate handled about 10x worse abuse....


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

And I Was Just Getting Ready To Wind Up Too...

BACK On Topic Thank You.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

meleii said:


> So on an unrelated note. The dx2 CANNOT handle being thrown against the wall twice. Broke the lcd bent the ring that hols the screen in and broke the sesitizer. Loll fascinate handled about 10x worse abuse....


Lol i dont think the Droid X2 was designed to be thrown at the wall


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i mean i know that but if they're ok with htc they'll be fine with moto now moto has to unlock it you know


The Thunderbolt and inc2 are still Locked afaik.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cashback (Jun 9, 2011)

P3Droid has the update and is working on it!!

"P3Droid
Thank.you all, I.have the update and will work on it tomorrow morning, will need testers tomorrow"
-via p3droid twitter.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

cashback said:


> P3Droid has the update and is working on it!!
> 
> "P3Droid
> Thank.you all, I.have the update and will work on it tomorrow morning, will need testers tomorrow"
> -via p3droid twitter.


That Was Released On Their Site I Think A Little After Lunchtime.


----------



## cashback (Jun 9, 2011)

Mikey said:


> That Was Released On Their Site I Think A Little After Lunchtime.


no he tweeted it 30 mins ago, and he just said the the update has a new bootloader also which could mean a number of things, two of which being: no sbf back to 2.2 or hopefully a slim chance of an unlocked bootloader. This is just me speculating also.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh My Bad I Thought You Meant Droid-Life's Posting. Heads A Mess Trying To Figure Everything And Everybody Out. :-/


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

So far not good fellas.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

:gasp: :erm: :androidsad: :_con: :angry:


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

It's been pretty much a sucky day all the way around. Received notice of the update just after midnight and then tried to run it and it failed. Then did a factory reset on my phone and now the damn thing says I'm up to date with 2.2. Submitted info to the powers that be and....nothing. I've already been up working at the job for 32 hours straight and without appreciation from the job. Now I'm cranky, sleepy, frustrated, angry and on top of it all - no GB love. Can't wait til 5pm so I can go home, go the hell to sleep and try to forget this awsomely depressing day.


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

According to a tweet byp3 you can iin fact sbf back after update.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

That's why he is p3 and I'm not.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

OK, being the novice that I am what does this really mean and what are the possibilities other than being able to GB and return to Froyo, Sbf back to regain Root?? Please elaborate!!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

You Will Hard Brick Going From 2.3 Back To 2.2 Already Been Proven.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> You Will Hard Brick Going From 2.3 Back To 2.2 Already Been Proven.


then why is p3 saying sbf works then?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

No Idea. I Just Got My Information From The XDA Forum Early This Afternoon That I Can't Remember Which Site. I Think The Name Is Attic, I Never Heard Of Them Anyways They Tested It And Hard Bricked At Least One.

Edit: Maybe I'm Incorrect And That Person Didn't Know What They Were Talking About. I Would Like To Know For Sure, Hard Brick? Or Not?


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anyone have the ability to contact P3 and verify this information? Thought there would be a lot more chatter within this Forum when this info was publicized!!


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Quote: If you have a DX2 and are completely stock except for bootstrap hit me on gmail [email protected] Theres the Invitation from P3 !! Go get em Mikey!!!

TWITTER FEED

Maybe Butch should also be advised?


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

what does he mean stock with only bootstrap? dont you have to be rooted to use bootstrap and isnt that chinese apk thing the only bootstrap that works?


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lol to bad I gave in and updated root is pointless right now anyway.

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure, I guess no mods other then Bootstrap and Root?


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

But this means you can Sbf back to 2.2 and reroot when your rom of choice becomes available, correct. How is the GB treating you !!!


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> But this means you can Sbf back to 2.2 and reroot when your rom of choice becomes available, correct. How is the GB treating you !!!


honestly its amazing its so smooth battery life is a lot better i has terriable battery on froyo 4 hours on heavy use and it would be 20% ive been on this for 3 hours straight played some games texts videos and only 70% no more multiple texts phone doesnt seem to get as hot they polished it up pretty nice


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

```
one guy emailed me and said it was terrible but you guys are saying its AWESOME SO IDK
```


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> one guy emailed me and said it was terrible but you guys are saying its AWESOME SO IDK


Its good way better then froyo im a bit disappointed that we don't get 2.3.4 with all the other blur features that the d3 has.

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> Its good way better then froyo im a bit disappointed that we don't get 2.3.4 with all the other blur features that the d3 has.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki Forums


D3 has 2.3.3 has nice transitons but dx2 2.3.3. doesn't and 2.3.4 might and or we maybe just skip to ice cream sandwich


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

What?


ericerk said:


> D3 has 2.3.3 has nice but dx 2.3.3. dosn't 2.3.4 migh


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"BBEvolution said:


> What?


Lmfao


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

it was 5 am now its 6am i haven't slept don't judge me read it now


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"ericerk said:


> it was 5 am now its 6am i haven't slept don't judge me read it now


Lol. No worries. D3 has 2.3.4.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Quote: If you have a DX2 and are completely stock except for bootstrap hit me on gmail [email protected] Theres the Invitation from P3 !! Go get em Mikey!!!
> 
> TWITTER FEED
> 
> Maybe Butch should also be advised?


I'm Running A Custom ROM (Affinity).


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

idk what to do 2.3 or wait for butch, but he never gave me a clear answer btw p3 is uploading it now

```
I'm going to place the official update, the sbf file, and the rooted update all on @MyDroidWorld shortly. I will give directions as well.<br />
3 minutes ago ''
```
 and i'm gonna go to bed as i have stayed up all night like an idiot its 6:30...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

He Has A Rooted Version Of 2.3?


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

ericerk said:


> idk what to do 2.3 or wait for butch, but he never gave me a clear answer btw p3 is uploading it now
> 
> ```
> I'm going to place the official update, the sbf file, and the rooted update all on @MyDroidWorld shortly. I will give directions as well.<br />
> ...


That's why I'm glad I'm a night Owl just about 9 AM here and I'm up and ready for the update



Mikey said:


> He Has A Rooted Version Of 2.3?


yea i believe juhde has a rooted GB that came from P3 for testing


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

funkencool said:


> That's why I'm glad I'm a night Owl just about 9 AM here and I'm up and ready for the update
> 
> yea i believe juhde has a rooted GB that came from P3 for testing


That's So Sweet Thanks For The Reply, Now I'm Joansin For It.


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

No problem, I'll post a link as soon as its up. I've been spamming a lot of reload buttons for awhile now


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya I Got Every Forum To Send Me An Email When Someone Replies To A Thread I've Commented In. :tongue2:


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

Same here, that's one huge thing XDA was missing along with alot of other features


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, I've been on rooted gingerbread since around 1 AM MST. Good stuff


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

juhde said:


> Yeah, I've been on rooted gingerbread since around 1 AM MST. Good stuff


That's Awesome, We're Patiently Waiting For The Mirrors.


----------



## rhodester10 (Jul 18, 2011)

im trying to install the prerooted update in system recovery and when it tries to it says verifying current system and stops and says there is an error and something about charge only and then a bunch of numbers. I sbfed back to stock and rooted using gingerbreak and have that system recovery apk installed. can anyone please help?


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> What?


hahaha


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

Anybody else wound up in boot loop after getting the pre-root GB running and activating V6?


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Happened to me twice was up all night, everything installed fine and after I set up all my apps I installed SC, 3G, 98 and rebooted it s stuck bootlooping on DROID!!! Just Finished for the second time after the first brick WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Happened to me twice was up all night, everything installed fine and after I set up all my apps I installed SC, 3G, 98 and rebooted it s stuck bootlooping on DROID!!! Just Finished for the second time after the first brick WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well, that makes at least four cases I know of where supercharger (and possibly other tweaks) is causing bootloops on the pre-root GB.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Cant tell you how pissed I am right now, had to sbf after the first brick and it failed half way through played with the battery and buttons and got into android recovery and it booted 2.2.2 stock guess I got enough info into the phone with the partial sbf for it to boot!!!! *MIKEY I NEED YOUR HELP*

*WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO CORRECT???*

Is there any way to delete Zeps Scripts from our current position?
Do you have a Home switcher installed, when I loaded SC it indicated that the launcher was not visible but installed!!! Dont remember seeing that before!!!


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Cant tell you how pissed I am right now, had to sbf after the first brick and it failed half way through played with the battery and buttons and got into android recovery and it booted 2.2.2 stock guess I got enough info into the phone with the partial sbf for it to boot!!!! *MIKEY I NEED YOUR HELP*
> 
> *WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO CORRECT???*
> 
> ...


I was using ADW EX but didn't notice anything in the SC output about it. If you SBFed back to froyo there shouldn't be any remnants of SC or script manager in the system so you can re-update to GB and avoid the scripts until a solution is figured out. I haven't done anything to fix it yet, going to try to SBF shortly.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Same here ADW, Just went through an SBF and I think this one completed it said manually power up you phone but seemed to be stuck on the Dual Core screen, unplugged the phone But it would not Reboot and 2 min later I heard a partial droid and a black screen,


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Same here ADW, Just went through an SBF and I think this one completed it said manually power up you phone but seemed to be stuck on the Dual Core screen, unplugged the phone But it would not Reboot and 2 min later I heard a partial droid and a black screen,


You need to boot into android recovery and do a data/cache wipe then you are 100% sbf'ed.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

OK, Stay tuned partner!!!!!

Got the android and the triangle but no text, Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> OK, Stay tuned partner!!!!!
> 
> Got the android and the triangle but no text, Help!!!!!!!!


push vol up and down at same time


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Got it, Vol. up and down together. Wiped data / factory reset. Reboot now?


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> Got it, Vol. up and down together. Wiped data / factory reset. Reboot now?


Yup, then go ahead and redo activation (it's the first thing that will pop up anyway). Then you're set.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

What is the proper install procedure going foward to gb


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> What is the proper install procedure going foward to gb


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1193818

I used this guide. You already SBFed so you can skip that. But more or less you need to root, install recovery again, download the file and then update to it in recovery.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

thanx, how are you doin with yours ?


----------



## tactical.hooligan (Jul 6, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> thanx, how are you doin with yours ?


I already SBFed and am back on GB, getting everything reconfigured now.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

holy crap you smoked me!!!!!!!!!!!!! throw away the sc script, proud to share a foxhole with you


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

OMG!!!!! I cant get past the activation screen........ive sbf'ed like 15 time and the screen just locks up at the activation screen and i can't get past it..........idk what else to do.


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"1stx2 said:


> OMG!!!!! I cant get past the activation screen........ive sbf'ed like 15 time and the screen just locks up at the activation screen and i can't get past it..........idk what else to do.


Sbf then on reboot, factory reset. Then do update.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Did You Remember To Make Sure You're Activated On 2.2..


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

still can't get it to work! FFFUUUU


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll Try To Explain The Best I Can.

SBF 2.2.2 After It Boots Turn It Back Off, Get Into Recovery And Factory Reset.
Then Boot Up And Activate The Phone So It Has Phone And 3G.
Install Gingerbreak And Root.
Then Install The Bootstrap Which Is "System Recovery".
Boot Into Recovery And Choose Install Zip From SD Card. That Means Go Find Where You Put It.
It Takes A While For It To Update About 5 Minutes Then You'll Get An Error. Something Like (Status 7)
You're Done Updating Then Reboot Phone, It Will Bootloop Once Or Twice Sit At The Droid Eye As If You Installed A New ROM.(Which You Did).
Then You're Done.

I Hope This Helps Because I Can Imagine Your Frustration.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for your help man. but i can't get past the part where you got to touch the droid icon to get it to activate( it won't do anything ).........it's like the screen is locked or something. uugghh


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm Imagining You've Done About A Million Factory Resets To Get It To Do Something?


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

lol thats just it, it won't do nothing......idk what else to do


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Got An Idea Because It's The Last Thing I Can Think Of, Download Another Copy Of The SBF Maybe There's Something Wrong With Yours. Here's Mine.

https://rapidshare.com/files/685760088/VRZ_MB870_DTN-14.8_1FF_01.sbf.gz

Bottom Right Click *Free Download*.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks man.......let me try it


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

After It's Unzipped I Believe You Just Need To Get Rid Of The ".gz"


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks........i hope it works


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Any More News...


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

still nothing........... i dont think ive ever been this mad!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Dude, I'm Really Sorry. I Don't Know What Happened There's Another Guy Over On XDA That Sounds Like He's Have The Same Problem. Maybe You Might Wanna Go Over There And Try To Ask Those Guys.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for all your help man. idk what to say about this sh**


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

It's Starting To Sound More Like A Hardware Problem Then Anything Else.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

so you think i need to cheese up and buy a new one? I can't be with out a phone for 2 long.


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Sir, Lol I'm Not Qualified To Make That Decision Or Call. It's Up To You If You Wanna Try And Talk To Some Other People First Before Getting A New One. I'm Not Genius About Android At All And Don't Claim To Be. I Would At Least Try To Get Some Other Opinions About The Problem. Good Luck.

Here's That Link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1195936


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

Have you tried a factory reset from stick recovery? Not the factory set in privacy but actually from recovery?


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

clumsyninja21 said:


> Have you tried a factory reset from stick recovery? Not the factory set in privacy but actually from recovery?


+1 this should fix your problem i had something similar and this worked for me


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can NOT get past the the 1st activation screen............probably goin tomorrow and gettin' a replacement..........


----------



## clumsyninja21 (Jun 10, 2011)

"1stx2 said:


> I can NOT get past the the 1st activation screen............probably goin tomorrow and gettin' a replacement..........


What does the activation screen have to do with a factory reset? I had the same thing happen to me and since I coukdnt get past the activation screen I did the factory reset thru the recovery menu. Fixed. So what we are asking you is have you done the factory reset via recovery? You know, turn off phone, hold volume down and turn on, scroll thru menu til you see Android Recovery, hit volume up, then select factory reset. Have you done this.


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

1stx2 said:


> I can NOT get past the the 1st activation screen............probably goin tomorrow and gettin' a replacement..........


turn the phone off then turn it on holding down on the volume rocker until you see fast boot open up keep hitting down until you see android recovery then push the up volume rocker then it will take you into the recovery once your in the recovery push up and down on the volume rocker and from there do a factory reset


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know what your saying..........ive did that atleast 100 times......same with sbf

its getting old now , so ima get a replacement


----------

